# D90 vs 50D



## tresguey (Apr 2, 2009)

I am going to purchase my first DSLR tomorrow. And am torn between the Nikon D90 and Canon 50D. Sams Club has both in stock and the 50D is about $150 more than the D90. Anyone have a pro and con input to help me?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't buy from Wal-Mart, nobody there works full time, benefits are essentially welfare, and you're doing little to stimulate the economy.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice to help the guy with his question......  How about not injecting politics into it?

To the OP, both are very nice DSLRs that will serve you well for a long time.  Both are capable of taking great pictures.  I'm not really experienced with Canon so I can't help you there and I have a lowly D60 but from the few things I've read, the D90 is a nice step up into an intermediate DSLR from Nikon.  

Basically you should hold both of them, fiddle with the menus and such and decide which you like better.  Both are capable and both have a lot of nice glass available for them.


----------



## Montana (Apr 2, 2009)

I suggest looking at both complete systems.

For instance, look at the lens line-ups, flashes, etc.  If you are wanting certain focal length/aperture lenses, look what each company has to offer and the prices.  Canon's 50D is more compairable to Nikons D300 series of cameras I believe.  I know the 50D can microadjust for different lenses and save those settings.  Not sure if the D90 can or not.

I chose Canon for their lens line-up, it suited my needs way better than Nikon could do.  You may find the same or the exact opposite.  Just do some research, because once you buy into a brand, its expensive to switch one you have multiple lenses, flashes, etc.


----------



## Minissa (Apr 2, 2009)

I had the same dilemma a month ago. So, I will give you the same advise everyone here told me : try them both in store and choose the one you feel more comfortable with it at the end. They are both excellent, but like I said, try them out first. Since they aren't cheap you really need to make the best choice for you.


----------



## bdavis (Apr 2, 2009)

Minissa has good advice here. Go in, try them out and figure it out for yourself. Pick them up, pop off a few shots with each, fiddle with the menus, get a feel for how the camera fits in your hand. Eventually you will notice yourself leaning towards one over the other. Let us know what happens.


----------



## inTempus (Apr 2, 2009)

Check out the specs for each camera, ask questions, go play with each one, price accessories you're likely to purchase and make an informed decision.

We can't pick your camera for you.


----------



## TJ K (Apr 2, 2009)

Pick your lenses that will fit you.


----------



## maulrat (Apr 2, 2009)

tresguey said:


> ...the 50D is about $150 more than the D90.


 
This should not be a deciding factor.  $150 is nearly nothing once you start investing in photography equipment.  I think Canon pro lenses are a bit cheaper than Nikon pro lenses anyways.  You will easily make up the $150 difference when you purchase your 70-200L 2.8 IS USM


----------



## Jaszek (Apr 2, 2009)

maulrat said:


> This should not be a deciding factor.  $150 is nearly nothing once you start investing in photography equipment.  I think Canon pro lenses are a bit cheaper than Nikon pro lenses anyways.  You will easily make up the $150 difference when you purchase your 70-200L 2.8 IS USM


I was going to say that lol. The 70-200 from canon is $1800 with tax and the nikons version is I think almost $2000. There's the $150 that you make up lol


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 2, 2009)

D90, Nikon has a better upgrade path, customer service, and Nikon doesn't try to cram so many pixels onto the sensor. 12 is plenty, you are looking at a better quality image from a D90. Also, with the D90, who shoots with a 70-200?


----------



## nikonpreap (Apr 2, 2009)

I'be had no experience with canon but nikon make good picture


----------



## Montana (Apr 2, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> D90, Nikon has a better upgrade path, customer service, and Nikon doesn't try to cram so many pixels onto the sensor. 12 is plenty, you are looking at a better quality image from a D90. Also, with the D90, who shoots with a 70-200?


 

This is all non-sense.


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 2, 2009)

Actually, I have had much better CS with nikon compared to a neighbor who shoots a 5D, and regularly has issues with repairs. Nikon has a lower megapixel count meaning larger photosites meaning lower noise. I was informing the poster that unless he begins shooting billboards, 12 is enough, and that at higher ISOs, D90 beats a 50D. The final was a question as to who shoots with a 2K lens on a sub K body.


----------



## Reel1 (Apr 2, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> Actually, I have had much better CS with nikon compared to a neighbor who shoots a 5D, and regularly has issues with repairs. Nikon has a lower megapixel count meaning larger photosites meaning lower noise. I was informing the poster that unless he begins shooting billboards, 12 is enough, and that at higher ISOs, D90 beats a 50D. The final was a question as to who shoots with a 2K lens on a sub K body.




I did


----------



## tresguey (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I went and played with them both for over an hour and drove two customer service girls crazy with questions. I finally bought the D90 just because it felt the best in my hand. Now its time to play with it and figure out how things work. Should be fun since i have only owned point and shoots. Again, thanks everyone.


----------



## Montana (Apr 2, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> The final was a question as to who shoots with a 2K lens on a sub K body.


 

Many folks do.  I own a Canon 40D and shoot with a 70-200 2.8 IS ($1600) and a 600 f/4 IS ($7,600).  Just shows that its glass and not bodies that matter.  

I had wonderful service through Canon myself.  1 warranty issue repaired and back to my house in 8 days.


----------



## maulrat (Apr 3, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> Also, with the D90, who shoots with a 70-200?


 
Everyone that can afford it.:greenpbl:


----------



## adamwilliamking (Apr 3, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> Also, with the D90, who shoots with a 70-200?


 
Umm, me? 

We don't all have the luxury of starting out with D700's bud.


----------



## dcclark (Apr 3, 2009)

As we hear very often... invest in glass! After all, the lens does most of the work for you.


----------



## Katier (Apr 3, 2009)

dcclark said:


> As we hear very often... invest in glass! After all, the lens does most of the work for you.



Indeed, with digital bodies the body does matter to an extent but once you hit the liked of the K200D, K20D, D90, 40D and 50D glass starts to matter and definatly nothing wrong with spending more on glass than the body.

Hell it's commonplace to do so on film. I'd think nothing of shooting with expensive glass on my £35 ME Super body.


----------



## Minissa (Apr 4, 2009)

tresguey said:


> Thanks for all the input. I went and played with them both for over an hour and drove two customer service girls crazy with questions. I finally bought the D90 just because it felt the best in my hand. Now its time to play with it and figure out how things work. Should be fun since i have only owned point and shoots. Again, thanks everyone.



Congrats! Welcome into Nikon's world!


----------



## EricD (Apr 4, 2009)

Keep in mind Nikon warranty on big lenses if 5 years compared to 1 year with Canon!!

Nikon for sure!


----------



## inTempus (Apr 4, 2009)

EricD said:


> Keep in mind Nikon warranty on big lenses if 5 years compared to 1 year with Canon!!
> 
> Nikon for sure!


I have 7 years on my Canon lenses, and it still cost me less than Nikkor lenses.  In fact, if you know where to buy the 7 year warranty doesn't cost you anything (Adorama).  

Congrats on the D90, you'll love it.


----------

